
Show HN: LitePaper.com – Duolingo for Blockchain - DanFromSR
https://litepaper.com/
======
DanFromSR
Our Intention is to create the world's most comprehensive resource for people
to learn and understand the world of cryptocurrency and blockchain. We're
starting off on helping people who aren't very familiar or technical and will
be expanding our content moving forwards.

------
emilielydia
Looks awesome. Would love to see a blog area discussing some of the Decrypt
stories in a beginner-friendly way and directing you to the appropriate
'modules' to understand them better.

